# Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??



## King_Of_Aal (23. Juni 2009)

Irgendjemand hier der es dieses Jahr schon am Diemelsee versucht hat ??

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

habe von ein paar fängen gehört.aber erzählt wird immer viel.wir wohnen ca.20 minuten von da und haben da schon über 2 jahre nicht mehr geangelt.rate mal warum?
gruss


----------



## Amadeus69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Am Diemelsee sind dieses Jahr mehr Angler, wie Fische zu sehen.
Einzelne Zanderfänge vom Hörensagen.
@King of Aal
Wo hast du deine Aale am Diemelsee gefangen?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Vor der Staumauer hab ich einen großen erbeutet . Da kann man die Treppe runtergehen und sitzt auch bei Regen im trockenen. sonst am Badestrand ein paar mittelmaßige. Leider blieben auch bei mir Zander und Hecht ein no-go. Ansonsten läuft die diemel halt perfekt auf aal. und ja , die angler sind schon fast eine plage , aber wir sind ja auch welche davon also was solls . ich weiß dass viele gute fische drin sind aber ich bin halt auch nicht gott. also @ Amadeus , wenn dus mal probieren willst dann wirklich am badestrand auf grund oder vor der staumauer auf leuchtpose und wurm , da dort sehr viel gestrüpp und weiß der geier rumliegt.
gl christian


----------



## Amadeus69 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

@King-Of-Aal
Ich glaube mal, dass ich den Diemelsee und die Angelbedingungen am See ganz gut kenne. By the way...welchen Abschnitt der Diemel beangelst Du?


----------



## andreas-barbara (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

gegenüber vom jugendcampingplatz war früher mal eine gute stelle.man muss nur die ausrüstung einige meter tragen.habe auch im diemeleinlauf mit meiner frau früher gut gefangen.da hat mir ein wels mal ne rute gekillt.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja der Diemeleinlauf ist immer gut für Aal auf jeden Fall. In der Diemel beangel ich den Bereich Marsberg , der den Briloner KOllegen sicherlich viel Hass sagen wird  aber nunja Fußballfeindschaft ist ja nicht gleich Angelfeindschaft^^....btw ich weiß nicht wie alt ihr seid aber habt ihr im Diemelsee schon etwas größeres (abgesehen von aal erbeutet) , würd mich mal interessieren  ich habe den schein erst 2 jahre und erst einen zander aber dafür massig aale.....und halt beim schleppen einige hechte... 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

gewichte kann ich dir nicht sagen.aber längen.
einige zander(wieviel genau weiss ich nicht mehr) zwischen 76 und 102 cm
hechte mittelmass halt.60-70cm
aal, vielleicht 100,einmal 17 in einer nacht.alle zwischen 70 und 90 cm.mein grösster aal  war 113 cm.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Gestern Nacht war ich am Diemelsee und zunächst war alles sehr ruhig , bis sich auf einmal meine Wurm-Rute zu Wort meldete. Wegen ununterbrochenem Piepen beschloss ich einen direkten Anhieb. Als dies erfolgt war, rechnete ich mit einem schönen Aal , da der Gegner am Ende der Schnur schon ziemlich reinballerte. Allerdings konnte ich nach ein paar Minuten dann doch den schönen Fisch landen. Es war ein Hecht der sich den Tauwurm geschnappt hatte. Etwas untypisch , aber für mich voll ok . Der Hecht maß 69cm und war somit ein schöner Fang. Also Leute , ein Ansitz ist es vielleicht doch noch wert , also probiert den Diemelsee mal aus . 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

das hört sich doch o.k. an.glückwunsch.
wir haben uns heute köderfische besorgt.wollen nächstes we mal sehen ob mit zander was geht.ne stellle haben wir auch schon im auge.
gruss


----------



## King_Of_Aal (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Vielen Dank , ich bin nächste Woche bestimmt auch wieder da , der Jahresschein muss sich ja lohnen . Wünsch euch viel Glück und ein dickes Petri Heil !!

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

dir auch viel glück. vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am wasser.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Na kla , das kann schon mal passieren , ich denke ich werde die nächste NAcht mal wieder am BAdestrand versuchen , da hab ich bisher immer etwas gefangen . Sonst noch schönen Sonntag und Petri Heil , ich werde jetzt hier an der Diemel mit Trockenfliege mein bestes geben , ich werde gegebenenfalls ein Foto mit Fang ergänzen 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

also an die leicht erreichbaren stellen am diemelsee gehen wir nie.wir suchen uns meistens was was nicht so überlaufen ist.haben früher immer mehr glück an abgelegenen stellen gehabt.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja das mache ich eigentlich auch so , aber wir haben bisher bei 4 Ansitzen dieses Jahr immer etwas gutes gehabt , solange sich das nicht ändert bleibe ich treu .. 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

zumal die angelplätze,die leicht erreichbar sind,für mich zuviel selsame elemente anzieht. denke du weisst was ich meine.wenn ich mit meiner frau angeln fahre möchte ich keine komischen überraschungen erleben.gerade am wochenende treibt sich da zuviel merkwürdiges volk rum.
fährst du alleine oder seit ihr mehrere?
gruss


----------



## King_Of_Aal (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ich fahre meistens mit nem Freund., Alleine ist mir das auch zu unsicher , aber eigentlich macht das komische volk nichts.Gelegentlich kommen mal ein paar besoffene rüber und pöbeln , ist zwar nicht das gelbe vom ei aber da muss man drüberstehen. solange man seinen fisch fängt . . Auch eine Stelle die ich dir empfehlen kann ist der Seitenarm beim Stormbruch. Leuchtpose läuft top! Zander und Hecht geht echt gut , so auf 3 m würd ich se setzen. allerdings hat man dort sicher nicht seine Ruhe, weil dort wirklich eine top stelle ist und das auch schon bekannt ist. deswegen sitzen die meisten angler schon seit 4 uhr am nachmittag da damit sie sich ihren "nächtlichen ansitz" gesichert haben.Am besten ist die Montage mit schönem großen Zanderhaken, da einen halben fisch mit der ködernadel schön befestigt und dann schöne grüße regnen lassen .wir fahren meistens mit dem boot weil wir dort an die "besten stellen" ohne probleme hinkommen können. 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wir gehen meist in den diemeleinlauf. aber gegenüber auf die waldseite.man muss zwar ein wenig laufen aber die fänge entschädigen dann schon.wir werden dieses jahr mal wieder öfter zum d-see gehen.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

da haben wir auch den hecht gefangen  gute stelle!


----------



## andreas-barbara (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wo denn da? wart ihr unter der eiche?? ich gehe das nächste mal ein stück höher.habe da so eine idee.denke wir werden bei gelegenheit ein boot kaufen.
gruss


----------



## King_Of_Aal (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ich habe ein Boot am Diemelsee . Wir waren an der Stelle wo so eine kleine Feuerstelle ist und man ohne Probleme auch ohne Stuhl sitzen kann. Da bei so einem kleinen Baum im Wasser , villt 5 m davon entfernt , ging der Hecht mit dem Tauwurm flöten. weiter hinten im Diemeleinlauf ist ein großes Krautbett. Dort haben wir vor ca. 1 Monat in einer heißen und sehr schwülen NAcht 23 Aale erbeutet , wobei keiner wirklich klein war. Die unter 60cm haben wir zurück gesetzt , aber so konnten wir schließlich immer nocht eine gute Tasche voll mitnehmen. Der größte maß 103cm und hatte 2,6kg.  das war ein schöner Tag. PETRI HEIL

lg christian


----------



## Silurid666 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

hallo,
ich schmuggle mich mal mit in die unterhaltung.

erst mal petri zu der aalstrecke - das hat man nicht jeden tag

ich bin jetzt schon ein paar jahre nicht mehr am diemelsee gewesen. habe dort und an der diemel fast jährlich ein paar wochen verbracht. habe dort bei verwandten sozusagen angelurlaub gemacht. da ich evtl dieses jahr mal wieder in die richtung wollen würde(sofern es mit den finanzen klappt), wollt ich mal fragen, wie es dort derzeit mit welsen aussieht - wird dort mal etwas gefangen, oder ist da gänzlich flaute.

zu der zeit wo ich ab und an noch mal da war hat man geschichten gehört von anglern die sich keinen motor leisten konnten und deswegen auf welsantrieb umgestiegen sind, oder vom ufer aus das ende der schnur und folgend den rutenbruch herbeigesehnt haben...
ist das noch so?

mfg,
marco


----------



## andreas-barbara (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

so eine aalnacht ist schon klasse.kenne das.ich setze mich da weiter oben hin.in die nähe vom kraut.
ich weiss garantiert wo 2 gute welse stehen.habe aber solange ich kein boot habe unternehem ich da keinen versuch.im diemeleinlauf habe ich sie schon nachts rauben hören.da lohnt es sich vom ufer auch,da dort alles  recht hindernisfrei ist.
gruss


----------



## King_Of_Aal (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ich weiß nicht wie es mit Welsen im Diemelsee aussieht. ich weiß dass ordentliche brecher drin sind und der herr vom angelladen meint auch , dass sie beißen würden , aber was der erzählt , naja muss man nicht alles glauben. Im moment ist der Wels noch in Schonzeit glaube ich, aber nicht mehr lange. Ich wohne direkt an der Diemel und was ich hier fange übertrifft sogar noch meine doch ganz guten Fänge im Diemelsee. Also Diemel ist auf jeden Fall gut , und einen Ausflug wert. Auch am Diemelsee denke ich dass auf Wels schon was gehen könnte, da er soweit ich weiß nicht von so vielen anglern befischt wird. Wenn ihr geht einfach mal schreiben , ich hab jetze auch ferien , villt klappts dann mal mit einem gemeinsamen termin  .

lg christian und PETRI HEIL


----------



## andreas-barbara (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ich werde das we 11. und 12.juli wohl erstmal mit nem kollegen an die weser fahren.mal die nacht gucken was da so geht.wir fahren da nach lüchtringen.waren schon jahre nicht mehr da


----------



## King_Of_Aal (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Wuahh geil  würd ich auch gerne mal hin , ist aber nicht möglich weil ich mitm fahhrad nicht so flexibel bin , zum diemelsee bringen mich meine eltern aber woanders würden sie mich villt auch hinbringen , aber die selbst haben kein interesse am angeln und haben auch keine lust mich ewig rumzugurken . Weser war ich einmal mit schönem Zander..... aber nunja , man kann nicht alles haben sag ich immer  . noch 1 jahr dann kann ich auch alleine dahin fahren und so . Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß ich gehe heute abend an der Diemel nachtangeln und am freitag am diemelsee nochmal ans krautbett , mein räucherofen läuft super  PETRI HEIL!!

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wir waren die letzten jahre nur an fliessgewässern.meistens am rhein.wir finden es ist am fluss interessanter.man weiss nie was beisst.am d-see weiss man vorher was man kriegt.wir kenne bei biblis ein paar schöne ecken.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ist doch super wenn man die Stellen hat. An der Diemel kann man sich zwischen Aal und Forelle entscheiden, auch nen KArpfen ist möglich aber eher seltend. Am Diemelsee hab ich auch gedacht auf Wurm ist nur Barsch , Aal und BRassen drin in der  NAcht , auf einmal nen Hecht , das Anglerleben ist schon abgefahren und so  letzte Nacht habe ich 6 Forellen und einen Aal in der Diemel erbeutet. Die größte Forelle brachte 41cm ans Maßband, der Aal maß 61cm.am morgen dann direkt in den räucherofen den schönen fang , ein traum  Heute nacht werd ich wieder mein glück versuchen, denn die Aale laufen sehr gut hier. Ab Montag bin ich am Diemelsee campen , die ganze Woche angeln angeln angeln  schöne grüße und ein fettes petri heil!

lg christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Gestern Nacht hab ich nen Zander von 63cm gefangen. Um halb 1 auf knallgelben Gummifisch beim Twistern . So muss es laufen...... 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

glückwunsch.dann lass auch von dir hören was die woche so gelaufen ist.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Das regt micht jetzt echt wahnsinnig auf , wie können nicht campen da es heftige gewitter und regenschauer am diemelsee gibt. heute nacht um 2 mussten wir uns von meinen eltern notgedrungen abholen lassen. jedoch lief die nacht bis dahin echt gut. ein hecht mit 76cm und einen aal mit 58 cm konnten wir an land ziehen. der aal biss auf kleinen köderfisch , der hecht auf wobbler beim abendlichen schleppen. mal sehen wie sich das wetter heute entwickelt und ob wir nochmal einen camping anlauf wagen. ansonsten bleibt uns nur noch die flucht an die diemel , welche auch den gewünschten erfolg bringt . bis dahin ein dickes PETRI HEIL

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

hast ja erfolg gehabt.ist doch gut.aber wieso haut man bei regen nachts ab? wo campt ihr denn da? gegen regen hat man doch ne ausrüstung,oder?
gruss


----------



## King_Of_Aal (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ne wir hatten nur so ne popelige ausrüstung weil wir dierkt 20 mins davon entfernt wohnen. wegen gutem wetter dachten wir es klappt. naja der erfolg was mittelmaß  petri heil!!

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

tja,gerade im sauerland sollte man immer ein wenig mehr ausrüstung mitnehmen.wenn man sich auf eins verlassen kann dann darauf das das wetter bestimmt nie mitspielt.samstag gehts an die weser.mal sehen wie das wetter wird und was die nacht so bringt


----------



## King_Of_Aal (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja in MArsberg is ja die Diemel direkt hinter meinem HAus , aber wegen regen gehen wir im mom nicht nachtangeln , heute is eigentlich geplant aber wird auch "ins wasser fallen" nehm ich an....nächste woche muss ich dann schuften......die woche danach auch -.-' arme ferien .... naja am wochenende ist dann nochmal diemelsee angesagt 
petri heil an der weser 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

mal sehen wie es an der weser wird.hoffentlich nicht nur mistwetter.aber egal hauptsache angeln.
dachte du bist aus paderborn.
gruss


----------



## King_Of_Aal (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Geb in Pb , hab auch da gewohnt bis vor paar jahren  petri heil 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

schätze wenn das so bleibt wird das mit der weser nichts.bei dem regen habe ich keinen bock.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hätte ich auch nicht. Gestern abend hab ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und war zum Nachtangeln los. Bis um 3 Uhr in der Nacht lief es mies , danach noch eine 37er Forelle und ein schöner 67cm Aal  Petri Heil

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

vielleicht geht morgen doch was.war gerade mit den hunden und muss sagen der regen wird wärmer.eventuell habe ich ja glück.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Heute war ja mal wieder ein beschissener Tag...wenn man Glück hat erwischt man so nen Tag wie gestern und es bleibt die ganze Zeit trocken (hier zumindest) . Aber wenn man klitsche nass noch irgendwo rumrennen muss , macht das auch nicht wirklich Spaß. Wenn du gehen solltest , dann viel Spaß und Petri Heil !

lg christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Von gestern auf heute Nachtangeln an der Diemel gewesen. 3 Aale , 58 , 69 und 80 cm!! ich komme gerade vom angeln wieder und bin hundemüde , aber das foto werd ich hier reinstellen  

lg christian


----------



## Der Pate (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

bin gestern abend am diemelsee gewesen. leider keinen zielfisch gefangen dafür aber ein paar schöne rotaugen. naja, wenigstens kein "schneider"


----------



## andreas-barbara (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

hallo!
war nicht an der weser.hatten keine lust bei dem wetter.nur regen ist mist.da macht es keinen spass.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Puhh . endlich komme ich mal wieder zu einem eintrag....mache im mom ferienarbeit und bin von 6-6 eingespannt , meistens schaff ich den weg an den pc dann nicht mehr. aber nunja ich werde ich am wochenende auch mal wieder an den diemelsee begeben und mal sehen ob ich wieder einen zander oder hecht überlisten kann. villt klappts ja diesmal auch mit aal am diemelsee , in der diemel alles top sache! ich freu mich aufs wochenende , nur noch 2 tage arbeiten :-/ (kommen mir vor wie 2 wochen -.-) bis dahin ein Petri Heil!

lg christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Heute abend geht es wieder an den Diemelsee. Wir schleppen auf Zander und hoffen dass wir wieder so gut fangen wie immer.Letztes mal ist uns ein Wels kurz vor dem Kescher abgerissen , war ne traurige Aktion , aber wir werden es weiter versuchen und auf den erfolg wiederbringen!!


----------



## andreas-barbara (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wie gross war der wels?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hmm ich würd mal sagen knapp nen Meter......war auf nen großen Wobbler....


----------



## andreas-barbara (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ist ja nicht schlecht.nächstes mal kriegt ihr ihn. samstag gehts für eine woche an die weser.hoffentlich spielt das wetter ein bischen mit.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hey wir fahren auch nächste woche an die weser  gestern abend hat sich unser ansitz am diemelsee schon gelohnt. wir haben uns gedacht gehen wir mal auf brassen so für frikadellen und so...... haben gut 40 stück gefangen , aber natürlich vorher schon gut angefüttert. die größte war 61cm 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

das ist ja kein schlechter fang.obwohl ich weissfische nur zum ködern fange.
wohin fahrt ihr denn da?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ich glaube das heißt boffzen oder so.....  fahrt da mit nem freund und seinem vater hin  gestern abend wieder viele große brassen gefangen , wir wollen frikadellen machen. auch auf 4 kleine maden am 10er haken ist ein aal eingestiegen. mit 54cm kein riese , hat uns zur abwechslung aber auch gefreut 

lg christian


----------



## andreas-barbara (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

die strecke kenne ich auch.soweit ich weiss darf man da aber nicht nachtangeln.viele vereine an der weser stellen sich da ein bischen an.deshalb fahren wir nach lüchtringen.wir angeln am liebsten nachts


----------



## Picasso71 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hallo an alle ,wir wolen nächste woche(von Mittwoch bis Sonntag) mal an den Diemelsee auf Aal und Zander,kann hier vielleicht tipps geben wo sich der Ansitz lohnt,oder evtl,sogar lust hat mitzukommen ??
Gruß Karsten


----------



## King_Of_Aal (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Geil  also am besten gehen die aale an den steinkanten und beim flachen wasser im diemeleinlauf! zander muss man gezielt mit gufi oder wobbler an den steinkanten auf mittlerer tiefe abfischen . ich war die letzten 7 tage glaube ich am diemelsee und hab allerhand gefangen. würd mich über rückmeldung freuen @ karsten !!


----------



## Picasso71 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Danke für die schnelle antwort,also ich bin da absoluter Neuling am Diemelsee.
Also ich kenn mich so gut wie garnicht aus.. loht sich denn der ansitz mit Köfi auf zander nicht.. ?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Also es ist halt wie an jedem anderen Gewässer auch , wenn man Glück hat , fängt man was. NAtürlich lohnt sich der Ansitz mit Köfi auch , aber wir haben dieses Jahr bessere Erfahrungen mit Fetzen gemacht. Aale gehen gut im flachen Wasser , in den tieferen Zonen haben wir dieses Jahr nicht gut auf Aal gefangen. Außerdem war im Diemeleinlauf ein riesiges Krautbett was sich mit der Zeit aufgelöst hat. Die Aale stehen immer noch dort , haben gestern auch einen 54cm Aal erbeuten können. Ich denke größere gibt es auch noch aber man kann sich auch damit zufrieden geben .Im Diemeleinlauf vermute ich allerdings nicht allzu viele Zander aber eigentlich gibt es genug davon im See und sie müssten auch dort patruiileren. Mehrere Hechte sind uns dort schon auf fetzen ins Netz gegangen , sogar ein knapp 70er auf Tauwurm . Die letzten paar tage haben wir auf Brassen für Frikadellen geangelt, was uns auch mächtig etwas gebracht hat. So ca. 100 Brassen an 4 Tagen werden es schon gewesen sein, dazu noch etliche Rotaugen , wobei das größte Rotauge mit 46cm ein richtiger Knaller war. Ich hoffe ich konnte ein kleinen Einblick in das Gewässer überbringen .

mfg Christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Gestern abend mit wobbler auf hecht und wels gewesen , aber alles was wir gefangen haben war ne 54cm brassen -.-'


----------



## Der Pate (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

war gestern mit s bekannten an der weser bei fürstenberg. war mal was anderes am fluss zu angeln. 8 aale wurden gefangen und unählige bisse leider nicht verwertet. mussten dann leider wegen wurmmangel nach hause fahren...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an , vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal in auge ziehen , wobei fürstenberg ja nicht weit entfernt ist. auf jeden fall petri heil zu deiner aalstrecke!

lg christian


----------



## Picasso71 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Holla Pate also wenn ich in der Weser angel,dann maximal mit halben würmer oder noch weniger wenn sie richtig laufen..damit und relativ kleinen Haken 6-8er..sollten mehr bisse zu verwandeln sein....
Also uns wird es ab übermorgen an den Diemelsee verschlagen.also wer lust und zeit hat einfach melden..
gruß Karsten


----------



## Picasso71 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Holla Pate also an der Weser angel ich ausschließlich mit halben würmernoder wenn sie gut laufen mit viertel würmern..dann noch relativ kleine Haken 6-8er reichen völlig..
Mit solch kleinen Häppchen kannst du fast 90% verwandeln wenns gut läuft..
Gruß Karsten


----------



## porscher (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

sind die brassen überall gut zu fangen oder gibt es bestimme ecken im see. wo sich die schleimer oft aufhalten?


----------



## Baschtii (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

obwohl ich noch nie dort geangelt hab kann ich sagen dass in solchen seen meist die brassen eine pest sind. weis ja nicht wie es bei euch is


----------



## porscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

naja.brassen sind keine pest.es sind fische wie auch alle anderen.nur nimmt die kaum einer mit.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

doch , ich hab letztens drauf geangelt , sehr gut gelaufen. allerdings muss man echt nen tag vorher nen schönen futterteppich anfüttern damit man nicht als schneider nach hause geht , also ohne anfüttern läuft so gut wie nix!!!

lg christian


----------



## Der Pate (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ich fange momentan beim stippen immer auch ein paar schöne rotaugen. einfach vorher etwas futter anrühren und ein paar große klumpen rein dann funzt es immer. auf brassen hab ich sonst immer mit der feeder rute und mistwürmern geangelt. und dann auch etwas weiter draußen. hat auch immer recht gut geklappt...


----------



## Baschtii (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

naja an unseren gewässern haben die hald einwandfreie laichbedingungen gefunden und vermehren sich sehr schnell. wenn man bei uns eine fängt uns sie wieder frei lässt, macht man sich strafbar.


----------



## porscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

lol.strafbar wenn man brassen zurück läßt.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Also die großen Brassen kriegt man im Diemelsee nur in der Nacht. Wir waren im Ittereinlauf und dort wurden auch sehr gute Brassen von uns gezogen , aber die gehen noch größer^^, wir haben allerdings alle auf Madenbündel gefangen , auf Mistwürmer nur wenige Fische. Sogar einen 54cm Aal konnten wir noch bei dem Ansitz auf Madenbündel fangen . Das sind die kleinen Freuden des D-Sees , die großen holen wir uns beim Schleppen und beim Angeln mit Köfi und Gufi an unseren Lieblingsstellen 

Petri Heil , lg christian


----------



## löwenherz90 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

hallo @ all zuerstmal =)

mich würd auch gerne mal interessieren, wo genau ihr am dimelse sitzt, de ris ja nich gerade klein, ich war mal vor 2 jahren da, da hab ich nur kleine brassen bis 15cm gefangen. da ging meines wissens auch kein nachtangeln, ist das aktuel ?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Es ist so , im Sommer ( Juni ; Juli , ich weiß nicht ob die August auch noch dazu zählen^^) darf man am Diemelsee die ganze Nacht fischen. In den anderen MOnaten ist um 12 Uhr sense . Wir waren am Ittereinlauf , das ist ganz am Ende von der NRW Seite. Da liefen die ziemlich gut , 30-40 Stück werden es schon gewesen sein , die größte war aber nur knapp 50 so weit ich mich noch erinner 

mfg christian


----------



## tuffbody (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wie sieht es denn immoment mit raubfisch aus an der diemel? vor 2 und 3 wochen das WE war absolut flaute, da ging nix ... 

hoffe das hat sich gelegt


----------



## Der Pate (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

nachtangeln ist am diemelsee vom 1. 6. bis einschließlich 30. 9. erlaubt.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Danke für die Info Pate  und @ tuffbody du meinst an der diemel? da ist immer gut , gestern habe ich mit paar kollegen schon wieder 4 aale und 6 forellen gezogen , ist mein favorit unter den gewässern , aber für hecht und zander und weißfische gehe ich gerne diemelsee^^.

mfg christian


----------



## tuffbody (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

in welcher richtung des sees seit ihr denn so unterwegs?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

An den Einläufen ist meines erachtens immer eine gute stelle , aber es gibt noch ein paar andere sehr gute die ich aber nicht rausplappern will :X 

mfg christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (7. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

.....


----------



## porscher (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

war niemand am wasser?


----------



## King_Of_Aal (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Doch doch , gestern abend war ich schleppen , einen biss aber direkt aussteiger ;(


----------



## Der Pate (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ich war freitag unterwegs aber auch nur einen biss gehabt. musste leider frühzeitig abbrechen weil ich meinen neffen dabei hatte. schade eigentlich... naja, werds die nächsten beiden wochen wohl noch öfters versuchen.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ich auch  aber die schule geht ja bei uns nächsten montag wieder los deswegen ist meine zeit begrenzt ;/

lg und Petri Heil 

christian


----------



## Meikel 74 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hi war gestern mal am Tag mit meinen Jungen und meinen Hunden am Diemelsee, aber außer ein Kaulbarsch und ein paar kleine Rotaugen. Meinem Jungen hat es gefallen, waren seine ersten Fische. #c


----------



## King_Of_Aal (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wenn wir mit maden angeln dann nachts , dann gehen auch die großen  wenn nicht fangen wir die köfis mit der senke , die kleinen köfis kriegt man im mom nur sehr schlecht beim stippen 

mfg chris


----------



## Meikel 74 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

War am Dienstag am Diemelsee.
Einen schönen 66er Aal und 2 mittlere Rotferdern.
Als  ich dann um 0.30 uhr abgebaut habe hatte ich noch einen Biss 
auf meine Grundrute( der einzige).
Vom gefühl her war es auch nen schöner Aal, ist mir leider ausgestiegen.

Wie ist es eigentlich so am Diemelsee, fängt man besser auf Grund oder mit Pose
Nachts? Vielleicht kann mir auch einer etwas über die Fangzeiten am Diemelsee sagen?

Den einen Aal hatte ich um 23.00 Uhr und den anderen um 0.30 Uhr. Dazwischen
war gar nichts.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Also man kann sagen nachts sind die guten fänge . im mom darf man noch die ganze nacht angeln. abends und nachts gehen raubfische und friedfische gut. am tag is meistens tote hose aber ausnahmefänge gibt es immer wie bekannt ist eigentlich is nachts das beste , egal auf was komischerweise gibts nachts immer die größeren klopper der arten als am tag 

mfg christian


----------



## King_Of_Aal (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ich bevorzuge Grundmontage!!


----------



## Meikel 74 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Platzierst du die denn dann im tiefen oder eher am Rand.
Bei mir war nämlich die letzen Male eher tote hose auf Grund.
Hatte nen gestückelten und nen ganzen Tauwurm dran aber 
nichts zu holen.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ne wir haben alles auf Madenbündel gefangen , sogar Aale 

mfg chris


----------



## Meikel 74 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

War gestern da. Hab nen paar Rotfedern gefangen. Aber nachher dann 
mit Grund war nichts mehr los. Auf Fischfetzen total tote Hose und 
der Wurm wurde auch nur zweimal halb genommen. Haben mir nur den Haken übrig gelassen.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (16. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Anfüttern nicht vergessen!


----------



## Meikel 74 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hatte nen Fischschwanz als Köder und dann den restlichen Fisch zerstückelt im 
Futterkorb als Grundblei genommen. War aber gar nichts.
Ansonsten hatte ich sone Rotfedermischung mit frischen Maden.
Da hatte ich dann auch ein paar Bisse.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (17. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Warst du auch in der Nacht unterwegs? Am Tag beißen nur die kleinen , in der Nacht hat man schöne Klopper  Vielleicht sogar 2 Tage vorher oder nen Tag vorher schon anfüttern das bringt sehr sehr viel mehr Fisch. Auf Raubfisch ist mit Kunstködern im Moment besser meiner Meinung nach, auf Fetzen , Köfi und auch andere Sachen kommen nicht die erwünschten Bisse bzw Fänge

mfg christian


----------



## Meikel 74 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

War bis 1.00 uhr da und habe so gegen 22.00 uhr nur noch auf Grund mit Wurm und Fischfetzen geangelt. Hatte auf nen netten Aal gehofft und vielleicht noch nen Hecht. Mit anfüttern hast du bestimmt recht, allerdings habe ich auch ne halbe Stunde anfahrt. Das muß dann schon alles zeitlich passen. Fahre halt auch oft spontan dann los.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja Diemelstadt is mir bekannt , ich wohne jetzt in Marsberg^^. Wir haben ne Vanille-Futtermischung die sehr gut zu sein scheint^^. Auf Wurm blieben bei uns auch die Bisse aus, im mom sehr schlecht , nichtmal die Barsche wollen ! 

mfg christian


----------



## Meikel 74 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja mit Vanille ist interresant.
Da hatte ich mal selber etwas zusammengemischt,
da hatte ich dann 15 Güstern gefangen. Waren nen paar schöne dabei.
Ist allerdings eher ein Fisch für Frikadellen.


----------



## Der Pate (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ich hatte heute von 10 bis 6 uhr 5 barsche und 4 rotaugen von 35 cm gefangen. ich kann mich nicht beklagen über bisse auf wurm...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Das is schön zu hören, wo warst du?? ich habe noch keinen einzigen barsch dieses jahr gefangen  ja die friedfische verwurste ich alle zu frikadellen ^^ vielleicht können wir uns alle irgendwann mal zu einem friedfisch ansitz treffen , solange man die nacht noch durchangeln darf! ich bin eher der typ für die ganze nacht , denn da gehen noch mal die richtig schönen fische , schreibt mir einfach auf pinnwand falls interesse besteht 

mfg christian


----------



## Der Pate (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

interesse zum angeln besteht bei mir immer...  egal ob nacht oder tag. wobei ich am tage lieber mit dem boot raus fahre. ist ruhiger. problem bei mir ist nur dass ich meist am we arbeiten muss und in der woche meine freien tage habe..


----------



## King_Of_Aal (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

das natürlich ******* für mich , da ich noch schüler bin (jgst 12), nen boot hab ich  hmm gute frage dann bei mir is die interesse auch immer da ^^

mfg chris


----------



## tuffbody (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

wie läufts denn immoment mitm raubfisch? also speziell zander


----------



## Landratte1 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hallo zusammen,#h

wir haben Eure Berichte verfolgt und sind gespannt, was uns in den nächsten 14 Tagen ab Sonntag ins Netz geht. Wir wohnen auf dem Hohen Rad und Rena will es speziell mit der Fliegenrute u.a. am Diemeleinlauf versuchen. 

Hat denn schon mal jemand mit Fliegenrute dort Forellen gefangen, oder läuft da gar nichts? 

Wir haben auch ein Boot dabei und sind mit E-Motor flexibel am See. Was tut sich denn an der Stormbrucher Brücke? 

Vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für uns?

Viel Petri von Rena und Ulli!#:


----------



## Der Pate (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

an der brücke hab ich 2 barsche gefangen aber leider zu klein.. diemeleinlauf wenn ich mir den so anschaue kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass da was geht.. unheimlich flaches wasser. da muss man mit dem boot echt aufpassen dass man sich nicht fest fährt. ist mir letztens passiert. ich fahre und fahre und plötzlich stehe ich mitten im see auf ner flachen schlammbank... und der see ist momentan ziemlich grün wegen der algen.. sichtweite etwa 35- 50 cm..


----------



## Landratte1 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Danke Pate, gute Information!#6


----------



## Meikel 74 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hallo Landratte!

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg und immer eine stramme Schnur!
Laß uns dann mal hören wie es war am schönen Diemlsee!


----------



## Der Pate (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

hey landratte können uns ja evtl dienstag mal dort treffen. hab da frei...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Oh lala , ich fang 70% meiner Fische im DIEMELEINLAUF!!! da ist auf jeden fall was , forellen sollten auch da sein^^ heute ist diemelsee in flammen also ist angeln sehr problematisch^^


----------



## Landratte1 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Wir sind erst ab Sonntag da und vor Montag angeln wir nicht, da wir noch unsere Karten kaufen müssen. Aber schauen wir mal, was so beißt (hoffentlich)!:vik:


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Wenn ihr auf Raubfisch geht empfehle ich euch Sperrmauer oder Badestrand  Dort konnte ich meinen Zander von 71cm und 4,3kg an einer 20er mono am 8er haken mit 10 maden landen. es kam mir vor wie ne ewigkeit  foto stelle ich gleich rein


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hier ist der besagte Fisch , musste das Bild leider schneiden sonst wär es zu groß gewesen


----------



## Der Pate (23. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

schöner fisch! petri heil!!


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Dank


----------



## Meikel 74 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Jau Petri heil toller Fang!

Ich war Samstag Nacht da. Hatte aber schon ab vor dem Angeln irgendwie kein Glück.
Hatte kurzfristig überlegt Angeln zu gehen. Schaue auf die Uhr und denke so "ein paar Maden noch holen dann geht´s los"  Fahre zum Angeladen Arolsen zu. Fahre nach Hause 
Würmer ausgraben merke ich allzuviele habe ich auch nicht mehr.
Fahre über Volkmarsen, da ist auch noch ein Angelladen, allerdings seit einer halben Stunde zu. Fahre trotzdem angeln. Heringhausen noch am Laden vorbei, gemerkt den gibts nicht mehr. Halt nur mit einer Hand voll Würmern und Mais.
Am Diemelsee angekommen alles voll. Zum angeln muß man dann schon recht weit laufen, aber es ist auch noch Diemelsee in Flammen. Von daher weiter weg ist angenehmer. Dann erste Wurf Perrücke, ruhig bleiben weiter machen.#c
 Andere Rute mit Wurm ausgeworfen ständiges gezuppel dran. Angegeschlagen und Megafisch von 4 cm:vik:
Kaulbarsch. Denke habe eh nicht so viele Köder nehmen wir den. Ausgeworfen, Bremse ein bisschen gelöst. Es ist dunkel Habe an die andere Rute nen wurm dran gemacht.
"Biss" Schlage an Rutenständer fliegt daher , Fisch dran, lässt sich aber ******* kurbeln. 
Licht an Schnur verfangen, Fisch ab, 20 m Schnur rausschneiden. Ruhig bleiben, weiter machen. Habe inzwischen den Kaulbarsch gegen einen Wurm getauscht und "biss"
angeschlagen Zirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Bremse nicht angezogen Fisch dran, Fisch ab.|gr:
Ruhig bleiben, weiter machen. ( hab immerhin Musik am See).
Dann andere Rute "Biss" Fisch dran, Fisch dran:m Aal gelandet leider nur Schnürsenkel von 30 cm  Hab ihn nochmal rausgeschickt.
Es ist 2.00 uhr es wird kalt, ruhig und müde. schön eingekuschelt bin ich glatt ein paar Minuten eingenickt. Aufgewacht Pose weg, Aufregung. Angeschlagen, Fisch dran.
Der fiese Aal hält sich fest. 30 Minuten druck ausgeübt, auf die Rute Geschlagen in ruhe gelassen. Fisch ab. Hakenöse gerissen.:v
 Danach noch 2-3 Zupfer und dann war es 7 Uhr
und und ich ging geschlagen nach Hause.

Es war eine schöne Nacht, allerdings nicht mein Tag.

Petri Dank!
Michael


----------



## King_Of_Aal (25. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Genau an dem Samstag war ich auch da , ich hatte allerdings mehr Glück und komischerweise hatte ich die letzten male als wir nachts auf maden geangeln haben und viele aale fangen konnten^^ aber auf wurm nur kleine zupfer und schnürsenkel.... aber dann halt auf 8er haken und maden sooooo komischerweise nen zander den ich auch noch rausbekommen hab^^ komisch is die welt :X^^ 

liebste grüße christian


----------



## Meikel 74 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja ja o ist das. Mit Maden hätte ich auch gerne mal probiert,
wobei ich mich ja über Bisse nicht beschweren konnte.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (25. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Dieses JAhr noch keinen Fisch im D-see auf wurm gefangen  hattet ihr schon mal barsche ü20 cm dieses jahr?? ich noch nichts!

mfg chris


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Gestern einen Raubaal mit 79cm erbeutet , desweiteren 11 ganz gute Brassen , die größte maß stolze 63cm!

mfg chris


----------



## Meikel 74 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Na Petri Heil!
Gratulation 
nen Raubaal hab ich im Diemelsee noch gar nicht gesehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. August 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Den hab ich leider auch nur als Beifang gehabt , wollte eig nen Zander / Hecht  oder Wels erbeuten , weil erzählt wird dass im mom gut die Welse beißen. Ich hab selbst mit einem geredet der letzte Woche einen 165cm Waller erbeutet hat, Foto natürlich gesehen denn die Leute erzählen ja viel Quatsch^^! Nunja wir dann so dahin erst mit der Senke ein paar sehr sehr kleine Fische geholt ( der große Zander den ich gefangen habe hatte 11 kleine Fische im Maul , keiner war größer als 6cm!) weil man auf die größeren keine Chance hat , halt nur auf Waller^^. Dann kleinen KöFi aufgezogen mit NAdel auf den Doppelhaken und dann raus damit. Die Brassen bissen immer nur vereinzelt , auch sehr große BEißflauten.Dann so gegen 5 Uhr Morgens geht auf einer etwas abgelegenen Rute von uns das gepiepe los...... Bei dem kleinen KöFi blieb mir ja keine andere Wahl als direkt anzuschlagen. Dann begann ein sehr schöner Drill , welchen ich für mich entschied^^ Erst freute ich mich auf nen schönen Hecht oder Zander , aber schon im Drill konnte ich merken dass was ned stimmte^^ Dann kam dieser sehr fette Aal zum Vorschein. Für so einen Fisch friert man sich auch schon mal die Eie* ab  Ein weiteres Petri Heil wünscht euch Chris


----------



## King_Of_Aal (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

......niemand da gewesen?

mfg chris


----------



## Der Pate (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ich bin samstag abend wieder am see.. mal schauen was geht. treffen vom verein...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Samstag abend bin ich auch da  Biste in einem Verein am D-See ?? Wir sind zocken auf BArsche / Zander , ein wenig schleppen und dann in der Nacht mit Köfi auf Zander / Wels 

mfg chris


----------



## Der Pate (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

ja, bin im av ittertal. ist mehr ne interessengemeinschaft und nicht direkt ein verein. sind am itterarm am grillplatz. bei uns gehts um 19 uhr los...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ich komm mal mitm Boot vorbei und sage halli hallo 

mfg chris


----------



## .luckycraft (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Der einzige Barsch vom Diemelsee letzten Samstag.... war ein eher schlechter Tag...
hatte 26cm


----------



## King_Of_Aal (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Da bist du schon weiter als ich , hatte nicht mal einen Barsch dieses Jahr , Petri Heil  ich fang lieber ZAnder


----------



## .luckycraft (3. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hehe, war aber auch extrem schwierig, ich hab überall gesucht.... und naja standen halt ziemlich tief, hab den Barsch und einige 35cm Rotaugen auf tauwurm gefangen


----------



## King_Of_Aal (4. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Ja wir sind meist nachts da  dann zander und so versuchen , sind aber auch schon viele hechte eingestiegen obwohl wir die garnicht so gerne haben wollten  ja die stehen echt tief im mom , meistens machen wir dann grund oder kurz über halt..^^ zocken hat bisher 2 zander gebracht. barsche völlige fehlanzeige!


mfg chris


----------



## King_Of_Aal (6. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

******* wir mussten D-See sausen lassen wegen schlecht Wetter.... 

mfg chris


----------



## Der Pate (6. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

unser verein war auch nicht da. auch wegen schlecht wetter... dabei hat es gar nicht geregnet. die nacht war sternen klar. naja, schade. aber der see läuft nicht weg... nur das wasser wird immer weniger


----------



## King_Of_Aal (6. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

 ja so ist das....nächstes we gehen wir wieder mitm boot auf zander  ist immer vielversprechend wenn man die stellen kennt kann man auch schon mal den einen oder anderen überlisten  ich fahre heute gegen abend wahrscheinlich nochmal zum see ,  mal ein bisschen die ufer nach hechten und zandern abzupfen 

mfg chris


----------



## Landratte1 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Hallo,

wird sind vom Diemelsee wieder zurück. Alles nur Anglerlatein. Im See gibt es keine Fische. In zwei Wochen keinen Biss und keinen Fisch, aber grünes Wasser mit Blaualgen, flächendeckend nach Regennacht. Der Wasserstand im See nimmt immer mehr ab. In 2 Wochen um 1 m. Wir haben auch niemanden gesehen, der Fische geangelt hat. Immerhin haben wir es zu zweit auf jede denkbare Methode versucht.

Diemelsee war zweimal, das erste und das letzte Mal. Auch wegen der fehlenden Infrastruktur ist ein längerer Aufenthalt wie in der Diaspora. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und Tankstellen in 7 (Adorf) und 15 km (Willingen).

LG Rena und Ulli

http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1911/c7q3qm7f_jpg.htm


----------



## King_Of_Aal (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Uff da habt ihr euch aber ne schlechte Stelle gesucht , die Aale gehen doch wie behämmert und auch Raubfisch lässt sich fangen .... tut mir echt leid für euch :X nunja grün ist das Wasser , aber trotzdem lassen sich Fische fangen ( zumindest von mir) ! Mit welchen Ködern habt ihr es denn VErsucht , denn wenigstens auf Maden und Wurm hättet ihr doch was erbeuten müssen.... habt ihr die Stellen öfters gewechselt ?? gut angefüttert??

mfg chris


----------



## King_Of_Aal (20. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

I wer am Wasser gewesen??

mfg chris

ps : ich konnte einen 57cm zander auf gufi erwischen


----------



## tuffbody (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Moin,
wir sind von Freitag bis Sonntag mit'n paar Leute aus angelverein Vorort! Wie sieht es mit köfis aus und allgemein mit Raubfisch? 

Lg


----------



## Der Pate (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

war am montag aufm wasser. mein kollege hat nen 77er hecht beim schleppen auf wobbler gefangen...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (26. September 2009)

*AW: Schon jemand Erfolg am Diemelsee gehabt??*

Köfis eig nur mit Senke , mit Stippe kannste echt knicken dieses Jahr , eig sind ja so viele drin aber komischerweise gehen die nicht dran :-(. Nunja erstmal Petri zu dem 77er Esox , is ja schon mal nen ganz schöne Klamotte , auch wenn man ihn nicht selber fängt sicherlich ein schönes Ereignis! Ich warte immernoch auf meinen ersten Zander über 80cm diese Saison , mit einem 76er Exemplar als Jahresbestleistung muss ich mich bisher zufrieden geben! Aber da ja jez die Zanderzeit angebrochen ist bin ich sehr optimistisch dass ich meinen Rekord noch einstellen kann. Allen weiteren Anglern am D.See und natürlich auch an den anderen Gewässern ein dickes Petri Heil.

mfg Chris


----------

